# EagleCam/Outdoor Channel



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx

Some of us had a very good time watching the nest last year. We got to see the baby shortly after it was hatched. 
The webcam seems to be better situated this year. 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

There is mating activity.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

drenee said:


> There is mating activity.


Voyeur!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I closed my eyes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

drenee said:


> I closed my eyes.


Yeah, sure, right...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The parents are doing more building today than I've seen so far.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah for the eagle cam!  We're crossing our fingers for TWO eggs this season!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Two eggs would be awesome, and no snow storm to hurt them.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Voyeur!


In Deb's case, I think it's "Voyeuse"!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's not helping, Carol.  LOL. 
deb.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Deb, has the storm missed the eagle nest?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe they had some ice yesterday morning.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Last year, the first egg was laid on Feb. 2.  So we might be seeing something very soon!  I hope the weather cooperates this year!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One adult is eating on the nest now.  A squirrel, I think.  This is the first time I've seen an adult eating at the nest.  Maybe a good sign?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have not been able to check all week and I can't believe how much bigger the nest is today compared to last Sunday.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Guess what?!?  It's very late in W. Va. and I can see an adult on the nest!  Maybe tomorrow we will see an egg!  Oh, I hope so!
By the way, she's not sleeping with her head tucked under her wing, like I thought most birds sleep.  Interesting.......
Egg, egg, egg, egg.........


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

There's an egg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yippeee!  And in a couple of days, maybe another?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I watched the adult all day yesterday and I just had a feeling there was an egg.  LL, I'm so glad you were able to see it.
Can't wait for my glimpse.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

She just moved.  It's an egg!!
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Very windy at the nest today! I'm getting dizzy! 

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

There are two eggs in the nest.  At the moment there is not an adult sitting on them.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Really?  Two eggs!  I wish I could see them!  Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Darn!  I missed the eggs, she's on the nest again.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

This is so cool - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

What happened?  All of a sudden, it's a close-up view!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like the camera slipped.  Hope it doesn't fall and hurt the eagle.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Two eggs!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I saw the zoom too, but it is back the way it was now.  Hope it is a zoom feature that they can use on a regular basis.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Argg.  I haven't had my computer, so I have not been able to see two eggs. Thank you for updating. 
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunny and cold at the nest today!  I haven't seen either adult eating at the nest.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One adult has brought the other a meal. Windy again! You can see the two eggs.

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

So are we expecting the eggs to hatch around Mar. 10?  They said 35 days.  It won't be long!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, that is not long.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Now you can read posts of other Eagle Cam watchers at the site.  Interesting that one poster said you could tell the male from the female by the eye placement in relation to the beak.  The male's eye is above and a little behind the beak, whereas the female's eye is above and even with the back of the beak.  I think that poster is correct as I was comparing them just now when they switched setting duties!  The female is also larger, which I could tell when they were side by side.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

They have posted pictures of where the nest is located.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yikes! Snow at the nest now!

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Both eagles were in the nest at 10:25 a.m. this morning.  They changed places and the new sitter did an egg roll and nest fluff.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hopefully the snow will melt today with the wonderful sunshine we're having.  
deb


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Both the EagleCam in Shepherdstown and the EagleCam at the Norfolk Botanical Gardens are bouncing around with all the wind today.  Hopefully, there will be no damage to the nests, eggs or eagles.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cool!  Thanks for posting this.

I grew up 12 miles from the WV nest.  Went to Shepherdstown Jr High.  My dad and bro still live there.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

The eggs are uncovered and the parents are both gone from the nest.  The eggs have been sitting exposed in 43 degree (wind chill 35 degree) temperatures for 45 minutes now.  No sign of either parent.  Where, oh, where  have the eagles gone?


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

One is back on the nest.  The eggs were exposed for about an hour and a half before one of the parents returned.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mom and sister were watching the nest yesterday also.  My mom said the eagle chased a hawk and was gone for a long time.  My sister sent me a text saying she and mom were on pins and needles waiting for a parent to come around.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw when the parents were gone from the nest for so long.  It seemed like ages!

35 days will be this Saturday!  We'll be on eaglet watch!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't believe it's been a year already.  I'm so excited there are two.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hopefully we will have an eaglet or two this weekend!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm hoping the same thing, Carol.  
I've been watching all day.
deb


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been watching the nests at Shepherdstown and at Norfolk Botanical Gardens.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A pip!  A pip!  It won't be long now!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

The egg has hatched.  We have an eaglet.  I haven't seen it yet, tho'.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm watching it right now!  Cute little bobble-head.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

cute little baby... I wonder when the parents will return and when the other egg will hatch?


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

There was a fight in the nest with the nesting eagle fighting off an 'intruder' eagle this afternoon.  They believe the nesting eagle was the female and she was fighting off an intruder.  It was definitely an intruder has it had a few dark feathers on the top of it's head and neither of the resident eagles have those feathers.  It was a different eagle.  The female's mate has not been seen all day.  The eaglet was alone on the nest for quite a while this afternoon.  

There is wild speculation about what has/is occurring.  Someone even put for the theory that the male might be dead because otherwise he wouldn't have allowed another 'intruder' eagle to land in the nest with a newly hatched eaglet and an, as yet, unhatched egg.

Someone from the NCTC has gone looking around to see if they can find any sign of the male that has been missing for about 24 hours now.

9:25 p.m.  Someone from NCTC reported that an eagle is sitting above the nest where the female eagle is resting with her head tucked under her wing.  They are saying that she would not be sitting so calmly and defenselessly if it was the intruder eagle above her, therefore, it must be her mate standing guard over the nest (his feathers did look a bit ruffled).  Apparently an intruder landed in the nest 3 times today and she fought him/her off each time.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope the male is able to hunt and bring food for his mate and the eaglet tomorrow.  Apparently today he's been busy defending his territory against intruder eagles and has not been able to leave and bring back food.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I saw the eaglet earlier this evening, then watched as the eagle on the nest was restless for quite some time.  I kept hearing an eagle calling and I finally quit watching once she tucked her head under her wing, believing that she must feel safe at this point.

We are getting to see the reality of nature this year, it seems.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Chick is still with us. So far only see one parent. I have enough drama in my life with out this but I can't stay away!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Here are webcams from my neck of the woods:

Bears in their den at Bear Center -- they're active today and I think there are two cubs.

http://www.bear.org/livecams/lily-hope-cam.html

Here are the webcams at the wolf center -- often finding the (sleeping) wolves is like Where's Waldo? The retirement cam shows 2 sleeping on a rock right now:
http://www.wolf.org/wolves/experience/webcam.asp

And the main street in my town:
http://www.webcams.travel/webcam/1178726901-Weather-Ely-,-Minnesota-Downtown-Ely


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm already hooked on the bear cam!  Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

The eaglet, hatched Thursday morning, has died because the intruder eagle kept the parents from being able to find and supply food for their baby.  They believe the second unhatched egg is no longer viable because it was uncovered and exposed for so many hours while the parents were fighting off the intruder.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I was watching yesterday and it was absolutely heart-rending.  I have to say that is one reason I have always checked to see what was going on before I show the web cam to my students at school.  It is nature and it happens all the time but it is really hard to see it that up close.

There is another eagle cam at the Norfolk Botanical Gardens and the eagles and chicks are doing well.  I don't have the link handy, it's on my school computer, or I would post it.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> I was watching yesterday and it was absolutely heart-rending. I have to say that is one reason I have always checked to see what was going on before I show the web cam to my students at school. It is nature and it happens all the time but it is really hard to see it that up close.
> 
> There is another eagle cam at the Norfolk Botanical Gardens and the eagles and chicks are doing well. I don't have the link handy, it's on my school computer, or I would post it.


I posted the NBG website on another thread but here it is also:

http://www.wvec.com/marketplace/microsite-content/eagle-cam.html


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So sad.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope the eagles come to the nest this year. I am starting to watch again!
There are posts that there has already been mating activity! I wonder if the mild winter weather has been a factor!

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

An eagle is on the nest.
deb


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Both eagles are currently on the nest.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you can't wait for baby eagles, here is a link to help you!
http://www.ustream.tv/jordanlakeeagles

Those babies are about 3 weeks old!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay! she just laid an egg!   
http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The North American Bear Center has more dens with cams now:

[URL=http://www.bear]http://www.bear.org/[/url]


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's snowing at the nest today. I think there is just one egg. I hope the snow doesn't cause problems!

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Two eggs in the nest today!  and a little snow.....


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

No eggs yet at Norfolk Botanical Gardens.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am glad to see lot of nature lovers. I am one of them. It's good to get out of our self-created nests...lol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Windy day at the nest today.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

2 eggs.  I can't wait for them to hatch!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

35 days from Feb. 5.  That means hatching could occur around Mar. 11 or so!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still waiting for the first egg to hatch! It can't be long now!

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This morning there are two partially eaten fish in the nest.  It must be getting close to egg hatching!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Does anyone watch the WVEC Eagle Cam in Norfolk VA?

http://www.wvec.com/eaglecam

This is the nest where the Mom was killed by an airplane last April and they moved the three eaglets to the wildlife center. Well - this year has been all drama. Dad Norfolk has "courted" 4 different females - and just recently accepted the 4th to the dismay of most of the cam viewers (#3 was beautiful). Unfortunately - no eggs yet - all these females are young and may not be fertile>


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been watching both of these.  Having seen eagles near where we used to go to a fishing resort in Minnesota, I am really enjoying seeing the views from above the nest vs. only seeing from the ground in person.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A PIP! There is a very large pip in one of the eggs! We will soon have a little bobblehead! 

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't be sure, but I thought I saw the one egg split and a little bobblehead bobbling around!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes!  I'm sure the first egg has hatched!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, the dad, Ben, is standing on the edge of the nest bowl and I saw a bobblehead "bobbing" up and down!  At least one has hatched. He is currently feeding the little eaglet.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Baby is feeding right now.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

There is a pip in the second egg!  It won't be long now till there are two babies!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The second eaglet hatched overnight! Now it will get busy at the nest!

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't log onto the nest at work so I haven't been checking daily.  I couldn't believe it when I got to see the babies yesterday.  Amazing.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are some pretty hungry babies!  They are growing so quickly!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Both babies are growing incredibly fast. They eat a lot of fish!

http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

They are growing really fast.  I watched them feed a couple of days ago and one of the babies was very greedy.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Bumping our wonderful eagle thread.  
I have been enjoying watching the babies the last few days.  
deb


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

It's feeding time!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The babies are sooo big and they are now perching on the side of the nest.  
They will be flying before we know it.
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

They are starting to feed themselves now!  How fast they grow!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

The power company in my area put up a Falcon box with cam on one of their stacks:

http://www.ameren.com/FalconWatch/Pages/FalconCam.html

The eggs hatched a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

It's that time of year again! An adult is on the nest right now and I can see some fish too!
http://outdoorchannel.com/Conservation/EagleCam.aspx

Maybe we will see some eggs in less than a month!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't believe it's time already.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I haven't seen the eagles at the nest in the last few days.  Bad timing, I hope.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Both adults are on the nest now!
http://outdoorchannel.com/eaglecam


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Both adults are on the nest now!
http://outdoorchannel.com/eaglecam


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

They both flew off.  Hopefully we'll see eggs soon!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I saw your post in the three minutes they were on the nest so I got to see them.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

There's an egg on the nest.  I saw the female working on the nest this morning and she flew off and now there's an egg there.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, there is an egg!  I hadn't looked in a few days.  Last year, the second egg came 4 days later.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome.  I am so excited.  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Two eggs!  They will be hatching soon!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Two eggs, no visible pip!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I've been watching.  I think tomorrow the first egg will hatch!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh, thank you.  I will boot up my laptop so I can watch!!  
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

http://outdoorchannel.com/eaglecam

Nothing yet. If the egg hatches tomorrow, it will be a St. Patrick's baby!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I saw a pip!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The male (the one with the black spot on his head) is very restless on the nest.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay!  
They just switched and I could see the top of one egg was off and the little eaglet was squirming around!  Not quite out of the shell yet, but very wriggly!  Time to bring a fish!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Now the baby is fully out of the shell!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Time to think about watching the eagle cam again!
http://outdoorchannel.com/eaglecam


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder.  I hadn't thought to check if it was back up.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The camera angle seems off.  I hope they change it soon!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

There's an eagle on the nest right now!
http://outdoorchannel.com/eaglecam


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Figures the one day I'm not on about that time.

It was stated in the comments on the site that they can't move the camera because the tree is diseased.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Both eagles are on the nest now, but I don't believe there are any eggs yet.
I was wondering why the camera angle seemed odd.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

There is an egg in the nest!  Not sure when it was laid though!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

There are three eggs in the nest!  Wow!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Two of the three eggs have hatched.
http://outdoorchannel.com/eaglecam


----------

